
Proposed Interstellar Mission Reaches for the Stars, One Generation at a Time - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/proposed-interstellar-mission-reaches-for-the-stars-one-generation-at-a-time1/
======
simonblack
We won't be able to use a closed environment for interstellar travel until we
are capable of allowing a fully self-sufficient colony to exist on Mars.

If we can do it on Mars, it should be possible to do it in space.

